#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  next session

## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## HaasHaas

die eerste track is wel heel erg acid te noemen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> die eerste track is wel heel erg acid te noemen.


Acid, cool woord. De zang wordt halverwege niet om aan te horen, en er zit een herhaald windvlaag-geluidseffectje in en als ze zoiets doen hebben ze muzikaal niets te melden. Jammer, jazzy tunes vind ik vaak wel leuk.





.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Las het ook net, psychische.

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :petaf: 

Je speelt gitaar, toch gadjo?

----------


## gadjo dilo

> .
> 
> 
> Je speelt gitaar, toch gadjo?



ik probeer het. zo goed als jimmy rosenberg zal ik iig nooit worden  :slaap:

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.




Zij staan aan de wieg van grunge. Gitarist wel tof.
(Gitarist is niet zanger)

----------


## Fulanadetal

Bedankt voor de mooie muziek. Helpt enorm tegen opstartproblemen hedenmorgen!

----------


## BaMb-InO

Oeh lekker muziek! Ik voel me bleghh vandaag, als deze eerste dagen van het jaar een voorbode zijn voor de rest van het jaar, i'm gonna hang myself before the break of dawn.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Oeh lekker muziek! Ik voel me bleghh vandaag, als deze eerste dagen van het jaar een voorbode zijn voor de rest van het jaar, i'm gonna hang myself before the break of dawn.


John Legend & the Roots heb je live gezien toch? Dat herinnerde ik me nog toen ik dat nummer postte.
Kom op, laat die eerste dagen verder goed zijn!

----------


## BaMb-InO

Haha klopt idd, een waar genot voor oog en oor :P. Heerlijk siksie nummer Olive, heb zin om te bewegen ondanks de griep.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
wie herkent dit?

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## gadjo dilo

> .
> PRINCE OF PEACE


Hey die Olive

Lang niet gehoord dit nummer. toff!! Midden jaren 90 acid jazz from britain. 

TBNH vind jij ook wel leuk. luister het nog regelmatig in de auto  :bril:

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## HaasHaas

deze braziliaanse jongen van 11 heeft echt de funk groove te pakken

----------


## HaasHaas

de vroegere live bassist van prince.

----------


## HaasHaas

jaco pastorius. 
een van de beste bassisten ooit. misschien wel de beste. helaas veel te jong overleden na een vechtpartij met een uitsmijter bij een club waar hij niet in mocht. raakte in coma en kwam niet meer bij  :frons:

----------


## gadjo dilo

> de vroegere live bassist van prince.


 :duim:  

Good old larry graham. hij heeft wel eens gastoptredes bij Prince gedaan, maar hij is wereldbekend van Sly & the family stone. Zijn moeder kon geen drum voor de jonge larry betalen, dus werd larry heel creatief op de bass. 

Hij heeft dit jaar op Noordzee jazzfestival gestaan, waar Prince uit het niets bij kwam optreden.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Deze is voor gadjo dilo

Van Morrison

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Deze ook.

Velvet Underground

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Een gitaarvirtuoos in een ander genre

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Dan is deze voor psychische

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## psychische

> .
> Dan is deze voor psychische


Mooi he.  :love:

----------


## psychische

Voor Olive Yao

----------


## gadjo dilo

leuke olive! Laatste twee heb ik concert van bijgewoond. Pablo Moses geen geweldige artiest itt Burning Spear. 


Deze zijn voor u. goeie koptelefoon aangeraden  :bril: 




en deze voor die eckte Chicago blues 




Mississippi

----------


## gadjo dilo

Deze remixjes zullen je ook wel bevallen. Little bit a hip hop in it  :bril:

----------


## gadjo dilo

Wat een een leuk lied. genoeg goeie ingredienten, vooral de intro  :bril: 

Mayer Hawthorne - Her Favorite Song - YouTube

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Dat was even luisteren. Die oranje met die stoel is de coolste. Leuk, die aparte ruige stijlen van jullie. Nu muziekfilosoof HaasHaas weer, als je wilt.




> vooral de intro


Geef mij het intro van _I'll never be the same_ maar. Lester Young wat noten op zn saxofoon, die eerste noot waarmee hij inzet is echt de perfecte noot, dan komt Teddy met zn solo en dan Billy. HaasHaas en jij noemden wat musici die jullie goed vinden; Teddy Wilson vind ik een toppie pianist.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
lied voor nour-islam

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo

Dit is een olive lied

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Dit is een olive lied


Ga nu luisteren ...

Net luisterde ik naar

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw



----------


## gadjo dilo

> .
> 
> 
> Ga nu luisteren ...
> 
> Net luisterde ik naar


vocalisten! nice.

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

.
Hm, vind die ruige oude muziek van jullie hierboven veel beter (dan Inc.).

----------


## gadjo dilo

nice nice, the doors. heavy stuff.  :piraat:

----------


## gentegreerde berberleeuw

ik vinde helemaal prachtig niet moezik maar vrouw

----------


## HaasHaas

dit is waanzinnig lekker. van top tot teen. 


geniaal muzikaal ingesteld. van pop tot rock en van afrikaans tot de toekomst.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor



----------


## mark61

> dit is waanzinnig lekker. van top tot teen. 
> 
> 
> geniaal muzikaal ingesteld. van pop tot rock en van afrikaans tot de toekomst.


Helemaal vergeten dat ik al een tijdje geleden concert van hen had gezien. Soort Amerikaanse Slits / New Age Steppers  :hihi:

----------


## HaasHaas

> Helemaal vergeten dat ik al een tijdje geleden concert van hen had gezien. Soort Amerikaanse Slits / New Age Steppers


lekker radiohead-achtig. en dat gitaarintrootje is masterlijk gewoon. en afrikaans. de ritmiek. mooie band. treden ze nog op dat je weet?

----------


## Olive Yao

.





mehdi-mehdi, you like?  :blozen:

----------


## Olive Yao

Hoe zou mehdi-mehdi deze vinden? Hangt van zn stemming af denk ik.

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mehdi-mehdi, you like?



Deze post heb ik helemaal gemist! Stamt nog uit 2014 - ik ga er nu naar luisteren.

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mehdi-mehdi, you like?


I like  :blozen:

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

> Hoe zou mehdi-mehdi deze vinden? Hangt van zn stemming af denk ik.


Kijk, het vorige nummer vond ik 'leuk' - dit vind ik 'goed', een klassieker trouwens.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Uniek stemmetje. Heeft wat weg van MJ

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

-






Mn broer luistert naar electronica en laat soms mooi geluid horen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Muziek voor als je de hele nacht bent opgebleven bij de dageraad.
In het tweede deel komt er een soort dub in.

Leuk nummer van 2pac, Rev. Je andere twee plaatjes zijn weggevallen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
I got a letter from the government the other day
Opened it and read it, 
It said they were suckers.

It appeared to me the suckers had authority.





gadjo dilo, de oorspronkelijke versie ken je wel.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Alle mooie afbeeldingen zijn weg,  :jammer:  Die kale links vind ik niks.

Broer komt door met goeie electronica laatste tijd.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## gadjo dilo

> .
> I got a letter from the government the other day
> Opened it and read it, 
> It said they were suckers.
> 
> It appeared to me the suckers had authority.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat is alweer een tijd geleden dat ik daar iets van gehoord heb. leuke nummers had ie.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Dit zal Haas wil leuk vinden. Ik hoor iets funky van Cheb khaled. weliswaar van Stereo mc's.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Dit is een dreamy Olive singalong  :bandiet:

----------


## Olive Yao

Dit leuke liedje staat nu eindelijk op youtube. :blozen:

----------


## HaasHaas

> Dit zal Haas wil leuk vinden. Ik hoor iets funky van Cheb khaled. weliswaar van Stereo mc's.


het is wel leuk. 
maar dit is meer mijn ding

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## HaasHaas

een stoomtrein die op gang komt

----------


## HaasHaas

funky hipster salafist

----------


## Olive Yao

.
There are two kinds of politicians, Summers tells the Greek. Insiders and outsiders. The outsiders prioritise their freedom to speak their version of the truth. The price of their freedom is that they are ignored by the insiders, who make the important decisions. The insiders ... never turn against other insiders and never talk to outsiders about what insiders say or do. Their reward? The power to influence outcomes. So Yanis, Summers asks, which of the two are you?

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo

1 van mijn eerste baslijntjes. oefenmateriaal

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## gadjo dilo

Toen R&B nog R&B was. Ofniet generatiegenoot Olive

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dit is een dreamy Olive singalong


Dit ook, voor jou zal het een beetje te sweet loungy zijn.

----------


## gadjo dilo

Coole tunes Olive. Die eerste clip is wel een beetje.. beetje
Idd een beetje Supperclub in die earlydays en misschien nog wel.

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Ibrah1234



----------


## gadjo dilo

Stuart zender in topvorm. Tijdloos

----------


## Ibrah1234

A-tonaal instrument en ver buiten het natuurlijk toonbereik van een bas en toch enige improvisatie.

----------


## gadjo dilo



----------


## Olive Yao

Prince wilde nooit dat zn muziek op youtube stond, maar sinds zn dood is dat anders.
_Joy in repetition_ is Prince' beste nummer aller tijden. Het hoort in deze topic met topmuziek thuis.

----------


## Olive Yao

_Come together_ klinkt goed na _Joy in repetition_.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Olive Yao

Dit is de _dreamy session_ voor vandaag.

----------


## Olive Yao

filmpje hoort niet bij text volgens mij

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## mrz

Hoi Olive,

Criticism taken..

----------


## mrz



----------

